# breeding question



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

will piranha just breed or do they need any special things done to make them breed?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You should read this: http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=12








!


----------

